# Woman who placed 10,000 calls to 911 found guilty



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Oct 2008)

Woman who placed 10,000 calls to 911 found guilty
Updated Tue. Oct. 21 2008 4:03 PM ET

The Canadian Press

MONTREAL -- A Montreal woman who logged 10,000 calls to 911 over a 15-month span because of her spite for police has been found guilty of public mischief. 

Marie-Eve Dean, 23, was convicted today as a judge refused a joint recommendation by the Crown and defence that she get a suspended sentence to be served in the community. 

Quebec court Judge Serge Boisvert says Dean is immature, irresponsible, has done nothing to correct her behaviour and is a high risk to reoffend. 

Boisvert wants Dean to get psychiatric help before he sentences her on Dec. 17. 

Between January 2006 and April 2007, Dean and an accomplice overwhelmed 911 operators and some days clogged the system so real emergency calls couldn't get through. 

Dean, accompanied by her mother and sister, gave television cameras the finger as she left the Montreal courthouse.


----------



## Lil_T (21 Oct 2008)

She sounds.... special.    :


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Oct 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Dean, accompanied by her mother and sister, gave television cameras the finger as she left the Montreal courthouse.



Classy :

Dean=Bonehead


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Oct 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> She sounds.... special.    :



Yah, as in takes the little bus, wears an orange vest AND a helmut,  Special, alright!!


----------



## GAP (21 Oct 2008)

What if the 10,001st phone call was a real emergency? Would they come?


----------



## Niteshade (21 Oct 2008)

She reminds me of:







Nites


----------



## Lil_T (21 Oct 2008)

I'm picturing a leash and a hockey helmet for this one.  sheesh.


----------



## Bass ackwards (21 Oct 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> What if the 10,001st phone call was a real emergency? Would they come?



Speaking from experience, that call -like every call to 9-1-1, would essentially be up to the discretion of whichever civilian operator was unlucky enough to receive it.
Chances are, the operator would recognize the name and address and (depending on how busy it was at the time) just hang up. Were it a real emergency, that operator could then eventually look forward to charges under the Quebec version of the Police Act or possibly even charges under the Criminal Code of Canada.

Bill Shatner omitted a lot of the "minutiae" of EMS communications in that silly-ass show of his...


----------



## JesseWZ (31 Oct 2008)

I know that the law often does not work this way, but the way I read this story is that she should really have been charged with 10, 000 seperate offences of public mischief. There are 10,000 seperate incidences. If she killed 10, 000 people would she be charged with just one count of murder? Probably not.


----------



## geo (31 Oct 2008)

I don't think the judge could bear hearing 10 000 individual cases.... :tsktsk:


----------



## Greymatters (31 Oct 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> I don't think the judge could bear hearing 10 000 individual cases.... :tsktsk:



I dont think I could bear _reading _ about 10,000 individual cases...

31Oct2008 - Woman who placed fake call to 911 found guilty
01Nov2008 - Woman who placed fake call to 911 found guilty
02Nov2008 - Woman who placed fake call to 911 found guilty
03Nov2008 - Woman who placed fake call to 911 found guilty
04Nov2008 - Woman who placed fake call to 911 found guilty
etc.etc...


----------



## Scratch_043 (31 Oct 2008)

wouldn't have to, an individual can be charged with multiple counts of an offence, and tried for all at once.

Now, having said that, all charges have to be read in a trial, so that it may be understood by all parties involved, what exactly is being proven by the crown, and defended.

Same thing at the conclusion of the trial. "... in the 248th count of public mischeif, this court has found you guilty, in the 249th count of public mischeif, this court finds you guilty, in the......." etc etc. etc.

Now THAT takes patience


----------



## KingKikapu (31 Oct 2008)

What bothers me most is somebody could have easily died because the 911 call centre was clogged.  Not only is this grossly immature, but incredibly dangerous for those that rely on the system to work when they need it most.  I hope she gets some time and some community service (especially the service).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Oct 2008)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> I know that the law often does not work this way, but the way I read this story is that she should really have been charged with 10, 000 seperate offences of public mischief. There are 10,000 seperate incidences. If she killed 10, 000 people would she be charged with just one count of murder? Probably not.



Wouldn't make any difference anyway since almost all sentences in Canada are served at the same time.

All you would do there is give her 10,000 days credit for every one actually served.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (31 Oct 2008)

10,000 hammer strokes to the fingers would cure the situation  >


----------

